
Ask HN: Who's looking for employment? - johnwall
It's the reverse of a "Who's hiring?" thread.  Since I'm currently looking for a job, I thought it might be helpful to get my name out there on HN.<p>If you're currently looking for work, post your name, the type of work you're looking for, and where you're looking for work.<p>I'll go first:<p>Andrew Dobrenko, I'm looking for python web development work,  I live in Washington DC and would like to work here.
======
nkoren
Great idea, but may I make a suggestion: can anybody who's looking for work
make sure that they post contact information either in their response or on
their HN profile? There are already several respondents on here that I would
be interested in interviewing, but I don't want to clutter up the thread with
"Hi! I'm interested in you" responses to each and every one.

~~~
danberger
And perhaps they should specify whether they're looking for full time work or
freelance.

~~~
polyfractal
If they are a freelancer, this thread may be more appropriate:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3412901>

------
geuis
I'm Charles. I'm looking for contract or fulltime. Local to San Francisco.

I run <http://jsonip.com> and created Helium CSS.

Been doing web development for 10+ years. Have a lot of experience doing full
stack development with Python/Django, Node.js, and php a long time ago.
Javascript is my main language these days.

Primarily have been focused on frontend development, so I know how to optimize
the hell out of what's delivered to the browser. Very good at writing cross-
browser code, though fortunately IE isn't as much of an issue these days.

I've done quite a bit of mobile-focused development using html5/css3 for
multiple platforms. Have also done some work with Phonegap to publish apps on
the Apple App Store.

I also like writing tools to help other developers do their jobs better.

You can contact me via geuis.teses@gmail.com or @geuis on Twitter.

My github profile, <https://github.com/geuis>.

------
polyfractal
This site may be helpful for the OP: <http://www.maxmasnick.com/guides/jobs/>

A fellow HNer compiled that list two weeks ago. It looks to be a fairly
comprehensive listing of job listings. While it was compiled with employers in
mind, it is also a good source for finding job listings that aren't your usual
Monster/Dice/Stack Overflow. There are quite a few on that list which were new
to me.

As a shameless plug, my email newsletter sends out weekly interviews with
startups who are hiring developers, designers and product leads. You can find
it here: <http://startupfrontier.com>

------
llambda
SEEKING WORK: remote, NYC on-site possible

Hello!

I'm a Python hacker. I generally do web development. I'm always interested in
new projects. Please feel free to peruse my GitHub:
<https://github.com/maxcountryman>

As a web developer I can do fullstack implementations: frontend, backend,
deployment, maintenance and so forth.

Please don't hesitate to email: maxc@me.com

------
brunosutic
Remote RUBY ON RAILS developer

Hi, I'm a Ruby on Rails developer from Europe, Croatia. I'm looking for remote
work. I do both front and back-end. Here's my github:
<https://github.com/bsutic>

Feel free to contact me: bruno.sutic@gmail.com

------
tikhonj
Looking for: internship for summer 2012

I'm Tikhon Jelvis, a second-year EECS major at Berkeley.

In a perfect world, I'd love to do functional programming (preferably Haskell)
for a small company either abroad or at least not in the Bay Area.

However, since we probably don't live in the best of all possible worlds, I'd
love to talk to any company that fits even some of those requirements.

In my past internships, I have done both web-based work (primarily frontend
but some backend stuff as well) and operations (monitoring servers and setting
up continuous integration).

Email: tikhon@berkeley.edu

Github: <http://github.com/TikhonJelvis>

Website: <http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~tikhon>

StackOverflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/users/286871/tikhon-jelvis>

StackOverflow Careers: <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cv/publish/42139>

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/tikhon-jelvis/24/237/750>

Résumé: <http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~tikhon/resume.pdf> (the résumé is a
bit out of date, but I'll update it soon)

Hopefully that deluge of links isn't too overwhelming :) I'm just hoping to
get everything anybody might be interested in.

------
prophetjohn
OP: You should probably add your own comment where you state what you're
looking for. Your ad for employment kind of has an unfair advantage over
everyone else who posts one.

That said, I think this is a good idea. The "Who is Hiring?" thread seems to
be the same companies posting over and over. Here, those companies can pick
out who they like and directly recruit them.

------
bigsassy
This comment is off-topic, but should be helpful for the OP. If you don't
upvote it, it'll sink to the bottom where it rightfully belongs (edit - so
much for that...)

Hey johnwall, you're in a good city to be a python web developer. First off,
you should check these two urls on a regular basis:

<http://www.indeed.com/q-python-l-Washington-DC-jobs.html>

<http://www.indeed.com/q-django-l-Washington-DC-jobs.html>

Second, here's a list of companies that are looking are have looked in the
past for Python developers. The included links may not have a Python job
posted anymore, but I recommend cold-calling/emailing each of them and see
what happens. I'll leave obtaining the proper phone numbers / emails to you :)

National Geographic: <http://www.nationalgeographic.com/jobs/>

Discovery Channel: <http://careers.discovery.com/north-america>

Sunlight Foundation: <http://sunlightfoundation.com/>

The Washington Post: <http://washingtonpostmedia.com/careers/>

The Washington Times: <http://www.washingtontimes.com/>

Matrix Group: <http://www.matrixgroup.net/careers/>

White Oak Technologies: <http://www.woti.com/jobs.cfm>

Wiser Together: <https://www.wisertogether.com/>

Foreign Policy: <http://www.foreignpolicy.com/>

Bolster Labs: <http://bolsterlabs.com/>

New Organizing: <http://neworganizing.com/>

National Public Radio (NPR): <http://www.npr.org/about/careers/>

Library of Congress via CACI: <http://www.caci.com/>

Grab Networks: <http://www.grabnetworks.com/>

Blue Shift Local: <http://www.linkedin.com/company/blueshift-local-inc>

US News: <http://www.usnews.com/>

~~~
jessepollak
I'm from DC as well, but I'm currently in college and looking for an
internship for this summer...you wouldn't happen to have any recommendations?
I'm mainly a Ruby/Rails guy, but I can pick up anything...any help would be
much appreciated.

~~~
sutterbomb
We might be bringing on an intern or two at CustomInk. Great work environment,
great office in Tysons. Reach out to me at csutton@customink.com if you're
interested.

~~~
jessepollak
Just sent you an email. Thanks for reaching out!

------
briggers
Paul. From New Zealand originally, currently in Singapore but I'll move
anywhere for an interesting opportunity.

The languages I know rather well are Clojure, Scala, Python,
Javascript/Coffeescript, C++, SQL though I've worked with many more.

I've worked in finance, academia/research and publishing. Was the CTO (and
pretty much sole developer) for a failed enterprise software startup
(Scala/Python/Web).

After my first job I wrote a 3D game by myself: AI, graphics, sound
engineering, modeling, procedural textures etc.

Have recently created a number of small, automated web-based businesses on
GAE, but I'm hungry for a larger challenge.

I'm mathematically inclined, and my next gig will definitely utilise my
machine learning skills.

------
ravloony
Thomas Macdonald, I live in France, but am British. I know C++ and C on Linux,
Java, PHP, and JavaScript but I love learning new languages so have touched on
Python, Clojure, bash, perl and even a bit of Brainfuck in my spare time.

I have a MSc in CS, with a focus on Operations Research since 2010.

I am looking for a small company, preferably in the US, but Europe works too,
and I'll do backend web development, and/or optimisation software.

I would love to have the opportunity to learn a new skill, like Node or Ruby,
but perfecting a current one would be fine too.

Also I speak flawless french.

My Linkedin profile is <http://www.linkedin.com/in/tommacdo>

------
kvgr
I live in Prague, have Bc. from IT at Economic school <http://kit.vse.cz>, so
I have solid economic background. I started to study Masters(Cognitive
Informatics, changed to Knowledge technology). I have variety of experiences
from Java freelancing (play! framework), installing/customization of
applications for customers based on their demands, data triplification(RDF),
xml and general IT stuff... Now I want to focus on developing web and mobile
applications. Looking for some remote freelancing or fulltime anywhere in the
world :). Marek

------
lutorm
I'm not _really_ looking for work, but something sufficiently cool could
convince me to leave academia. My experience is mostly numerical/parallel
computation and Monte Carlo, lots of C++ and decent Python experience, with
some electronics stuff for fun in my spare time. I'd be particularly
interested in projects involving both hardware and software, since my original
degree was in applied physics and think astrophysics is a bit too abstract.
I'd really like to work on _building_ something (physical). For location, CA
would be nice...

~~~
larsberg
FYI, if you are looking for mind-blowing amounts of money and don't mind
either Chicago or NY, your background is loved by folks in the financial
industry.

~~~
lutorm
Yeah... but I do mind NY. And I _really_ mind the financial industry... ;-)

------
hippee-lee
Hi, I'm Matt Hippely in Erie, CO (near (Denver/Boulder). This is my second
career and I am a web programmer. (php/JavaScript/css/html). I have worked for
several of the boutique web companies around Boulder doing things like: legacy
bug fixes and enhancements to Zend applications, writing PHPUnit tests for an
existing application, design and implement a customer catalog that can 1) be
administered with a (simple) custom cms and also takes advantage of
localStorage when users iOS device is offline. Other web stuff includes
debugging cross brewer functionality and display issues. For database stuff I
have always used MySql.

I have also done basic sys admin stuff - compiling ffmpeg for web and iOS
optimized videos, integrating LibreOffice into an application for converting
MS Office documents. I am comfortable on the command line and use emacs to
edit most files.

I'm also open to remote but don't have any real experience on remote teams.

My previous career was in Biotechnology. I worked in the small molecule/drug
discovery department of a large company and ran an LC-MS/MS instrument,
collected data and compiled spreadsheets. That is where I learned about the
power of automation with VBA to generate my run reports and set up my email
releases to the team.

While at the large biotech company I did go back via night classes and get a
second degree in comp sci; with regards to programming, I am self-taught.

------
mfjordvald
Okay I'll play. My name is Martin and I currently live in Denmark while
working on (and make a living off of) my own projects. I recently got invited
to stay with a friend in Hong Kong and I've absolutely fallen in love with the
city. At this point I'm willing to let other people take care of my current
projects and instead get a job so I can move to Hong Kong.

Background: Standard hacker-type story, no degree, some education but dropped
out. Very motivated in general. My core skill is heavy back-end PHP
development with a focus on speed optimization of both PHP, SQL and servers.
As an example; recently I've been working on real time cache invalidation
techniques so I can do caching without having stale data.

I participate heavily in the Nginx community and am one of the core supporters
in #nginx on freenode when I'm not travelling. I blog from time to time about
Nginx and PHP on <http://blog.martinfjordvald.com/>. My English is excellent
but my Chinese non existent.

So if you have a PHP opening (or don't mind me having to (re)learn another
language) in HK and can sponsor a visa then I'm your guy.

email: martin@evilgeniusmedia.org

~~~
OoTheNigerian
contact joel@bufferapp.com. His startup just received funding and they are
presently in HongKong.

Let Joel know I gave you his email.

------
JohnnyBrown
Hi, Johnny Brown. Looking for Data analysis/visualization or web dev in NYC.
Graduating with math degree in May.

Experience with webapps in Python and Ruby/Rails. Used Java at ICPC
competition and professionally.

Experience with bioinformatics in Python. Know my way around Numpy and
Matplotlib.

Email: hire@thejohnnybrown.com portfolio:
<http://www.thejohnnybrown.com/?page_id=2>

------
jeffool
Hi, I'm Jeff.

I'd like to get into a job working with media, maybe writing to some degree
(maybe your company produces in-house videos like KickStarter awesomely does?
Or needs podcasts?)

I've five years of experience in journalism, producing a local TV news show.
In the process of getting a two hour show ready for air every weekday, I wrote
(news stories, teases, promos), filmed (news stories, promos), and edited
others' written work/video. I was the guy responsible for everything on air
and the station's website while I was on shift. If someone else didn't get
their work done or messed up, it was my fault.

I attended college for computer science years ago, but ended up working in
journalism instead. I may not be on your level, but I'm not a family member
asking for help installing a printer, either.

If you'd like to get in contact, Jeffool at gmail is my "real" address, though
I've got a more professional one at JwBridges at gmail, if you prefer.

Also, my account was created 1337 days ago today. Neato.

------
patman_h
Looking for: Internship, Summer 2012

Keywords: Desingineer, jQuery, PHP, mySQL, HTML5/CSS3, UI & UX Design,
Prototyping, Front-End Dev

Name: Patrick Hannigan, 3rd Year Honours Computer Science, University of
Waterloo, ON, CAN

Area: Anywhere outside of Waterloo, ON

Portfolio & CV: <http://www.patrickhannigan.com>

I've been freelancing for 6+ years designing and building website and
applications from scratch. I have formal schooling with all kinds of
fundamental CS concepts, and first hand experience with UI/UX design,
workflows, prototyping, and building finished products. Passion lies with
thoughtful product design and shipping products.

Expert with HTML/CSS, intermediate with javascript/jQuery & PHP. Get in touch
to see my most recent personal projects - this is what I'm most excited about.

I've done the big company thing... I'd like to get an intern experience with a
start-up outside of Waterloo, Ontario.

Contact: contact@patrickhannigan.com

------
pm90
Looking for: Internship, summer 2012

Keywords: Python, Visualization, Numerical Analysis, Machine Learning

Name: Pratik Mallya, Graduate Student of CS @ UIUC.

Area: anywhere in contiguous US

Github: <https://github.com/pratikmallya>

Homepage: <https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/mallya2/www/index.html>

Beginner, but I learn quickly. Interested in any work which requires creative
and original thinking (and better if a lot of math as well :) . I'm a moderate
level Python programmer, but I'm learning continuously. I'm familiar with
visualization software such as VTK, ParaView etc. In my last internship, I
rewrote a plugin for ParaView that allowed a visualization to be run on a
laptop instead of a SGI Altix Supercomputer, and I did this in 2 weeks with no
prior knowledge of ParaView or C++ (I do know C very well though)

contact: mallya2@illinois.edu

------
secretasiandan
Quantitatively oriented programmer
(python,R,perl,java,excel/VBA,bash,SQL,matlab,linux/freebsd sysadmin,
whatever)

Seeking remote work or on site in NYC (will move for the right opportunity)

Experience with quantitative trading models, parsing (EDGAR filings, web),
competitive pricing analytics for online retailing, dynamical systems
modelling

dlovell@alum.mit.edu

------
laaph
Looking for contract or fulltime. I'm willing to do remote but would prefer
local. I'm in the San Francisco bay area, but could be coaxed to relocate for
the right offer.

My main skills are in Perl and Matlab. I have experience in Java and C as well
as embedded programming, and I've used smatterings of several other languages.
I am currently studying iphone programming.

I have been working for oceanographers, and I would prefer to continue working
in the sciences. If you are looking for someone who can take the data computer
grunt work off your scientists then I am probably the person for the task. I
probably know more about ocean optics than you might need, but if you are in
the environmental or optical sciences, I probably have a lot less to catch up
on than your average programmer.

My contact information is in my profile.

------
radarsat1
Guess it can't hurt to try: Steve, finishing my PhD this semester, will be
looking for employment. C programmer with an array of both professional and
academic experience from low-level coding (microcontrollers, DSP, Linux
kernel, real-time, audio), all the way up the stack to GUI, HTML5, Android
development. Comfortable learning new programming languages. Recent work
mostly consists of using Scientific Python for signal processing and machine
learning (robotics applications). Also authoring a library for decentralized
UDP communications with application in gesture-controlled audio systems. Big
interest in doing more functional programming. Currently living in Montreal
(Canadian), but more than willing to relocate to a major city in US or Europe.
Please get in touch!

~~~
brandonb
What's your contact info? Your e-mail address doesn't seem to be in your
profile.

~~~
radarsat1
Weird, it definitely lists it on my profile settings. Thanks for pointing it
out, I'll see if I can fix it. Anyways, in the meantime:
<myHNusername>@gmail.com

Edit: I see, didn't realize I was supposed to put my contact info in the about
box.

------
jmau5
James Brewer here. I'm a American citizen in my 2nd year of CS at Memorial
University of Newfoundland in Canada.

Since I lack any professional experience, I don't yet know what it is I'm
interested in. I like math and I feel that working with data would be a very
satisfying challenge for me. I program in both Python (personally) and Java
(mostly for my courses, although I've been using Java personally as of late),
but I am open to learning whatever language your company uses.

I'm searching for a Summer 2012 internship and, if I have my way, I'll be
taking one in the Bay Area. However, under the right circumstances, I'd be
perfectly happy elsewhere. All I require is sunlight and warm weather (nice to
have: beach).

If you think I might be a good fit at your company then drop me a line at
jjb127@mun.ca

------
lhnz
My name's Sebastian and I'm looking to expand my horizons and those around me
(UK, London). I love systems thinking but am a web developer by trade. I
particularly enjoy RESTful API design. My favourite language is Python, but
day-to-day I code in PHP with sprinklings of Javascript. I also love the
concepts in Haskell but as of today I find it very difficult to get my brain
to work in that way. ;)

Action is an art and I draw on anything at my disposal to solve problems. I am
brazen in learning new things and busy myself exploring all sorts of
disciplines. I am interested in development, product design and management.
This might scream "somebody that hasn't yet settled on one specialism" but
what it really means is that I am an integrator.

~~~
Peroni
Hey Sebastian. I'd be keen to have a chat if you are. My details are in my
profile.

------
taxidermyrobot
Looking for: Work in Berlin, Germany

Hi, I'm Kelsey, I am an Illustrator who is looking for work in Berlin,
Germany. It would be important for someone to support a Visa for me whilst I'm
there.

I can work in a variety of styles and perspectives, i.e isometric. I would
like to create art for social games, movies, etc. I am trained in traditional
illustration that can be used for children's books, advertisements, and
whatever else you need done.

This is my portfolio: <http://www.taxidermyrobot.com> (It doesn't include my
most recent work with iOS games and isometric art, NDAs...)

If you are interested in my work or know someone in Germany looking for an
artist like me, please contact me: kelseysbass@gmail.com

------
strukturedkaos
My name is Don. I'm looking for web development work using Ruby on Rails and
JS/jQuery. I live in Atlanta, but I'm also interested in remote work.

I have a strong passion for developing web applications using Ruby on Rails,
Javascript and jQuery and would love an opportunity to demonstrate my ability
and to grow as a web developer. I've dabbled with Backbone and Ember and would
relish the chance to learn more.

If you are interested to what I’ve been up to lately, please check out the
following: \- GitHub - <http://github.com/strukturedkaos> \- Blog –
<http://strukturedkaos.com>

You can contact me via email - donpottinger@gmail.com

------
azylman
My name is Alex Zylman and I'm a senior studying Computer Engineering. I'm
finishing up my last year in school and I'm looking for some remote contract
work to wile away my free time. I interned for Google last summer and I've got
significant web development experience in a variety of languages in both front
end (CSS, Javascript/jQuery, Google Web Toolkit) and back end (PHP, SQL, Java,
Python, Google App Engine).

You can see my LinkedIn profile at <http://www.linkedin.com/in/azylman>, my
Github profile at <https://github.com/azylman>, and reach me at [azylman AT
u.northwestern.edu]

~~~
Shamiq
Hey, I know you!

------
jessepollak
Hi, I'm Jesse Pollak, a freshmen majoring in Computer Science (minoring in
Math) at Pomona College.

Looking for a technical summer internship (ideally with a startup) in NYC or
Washington, DC.

Have the most experience with Ruby and Rails, but am willing to pick up
anything (and learn very quickly). My LinkedIn can be found at
<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jesse-pollak/2b/155/66a>, my code can be found at
<http://github.com/jpollak92> and my latest project can be found at
<http://5crideshare.com>.

You can reach me at jpollak92 [at] gmail

------
delinka
Summary: Versatile IT employee; desire to be lazy drives the will to automate
anything and everything. I'll consult, contract, or W-2 depending on the
company, project and budget.

Doing: C, Objective-C, C++; Most recent projects on Mac OS X and iOS; Writing
and supporting web APIs and their backends

Can do: System admin on Linux, OS X, Windows; C#; Database design and
management

Can't do: Fast UI design- I have to evolve it over time; Politics

Location: Just east of Atlanta. I'll remote to any place on the planet, but
will consider commuting locally. Compromise is available for distances that
are not friendly to a daily commute.

Other: As a hobby/side project, exploring LLVM for creating next-generation
developer tools.

~~~
ramanujan
Can you put your contact information in your profile?

~~~
delinka
I did not realize email wasn't public. There is now an email address in my
'About'.

------
knite
I get things done. In three years running the IT department for a trading
firm: configured Cisco 6509s and 7600s, deployed dozens of servers, built a
new intranet site, replaced an ancient Cisco IP telephony setup with Asterisk,
improved risk monitoring tools, wrote performance monitoring tools, did budget
forecasting, trained a new team, implemented black- and greybox algorithms,
rewrote security policy, and managed staff at our Mumbai branch.

Degree in CS/Math. Canadian and Venezuelan passports, Greek passport soon (ah,
bureaucracy!).

I'm available from Feb 1. Non-USA strongly preferred, especially Hong Kong,
Melbourne, London, or Buenos Aires. pikeas@gmail.com

------
kvnn
Hey, I'm Kevin.

I just got off of a 9-month contract where I was the lead front-end developer
for <http://sdge.com> . While doing that, I built <http://favgoal.com> by
myself.

I'm looking to work with cool people, building something meaningful and fun.
I'm in the L.A. area willing to relocate to Silicon Valley.

My stack includes: Javascript, jQuery, jQuery UI, Django, Python, Linux

Resume : <http://kvnn.github.com/files/KevinRiggen-2012.pdf>
<http://github.com/kvnn> kriggen@gmail.com

Cheers!

------
y3di
Hey, I'm Yedi and I'm graduating from Worcester Polytechnic Institute soon.
I'm a full-stack web developer and I enjoy making systems and architectures
for various web application. I've made websites using various frameworks/tools
(mysql, less/css, html5, flask, bootstrap, apache's web server, amazon's ec2)
I use python and javascript mainly now, but I have experience in php, java, c,
c++, and I've started learning Clojure. Currently in Worcester Mass, and I'm
looking for part time work/freelance work now, and potentially a job for when
I graduate.

Contact: yedi@campuscarriage.com contact@chatthrough.com
yedispaghetti@gmail.com

------
Eeko
Hi, I'm Eetu. I'm planning on graduating this summer and for that, I need to
do a master's thesis. I'm looking for a company stable and curious enough to
let me be focused on your given task for six months; while still being cool
enough to hang around with for the next few years after my thesis gets done.

<http://eeko.iki.fi/~eeko/resume_en.pdf> has my current CV and the rest of my
web-profiles (incl. Github) are shown at <http://about.me/eeko/>

I'm currently stationed in Southern-France and I'm much willing to relocate.

------
djenryte
My name is Henry and I'm a recent SF transplant, looking for a full time
developer job in San Francisco. Started my programming career in SoCal on the
Microsoft C#/ASP.NET/SQL Server stack, but realize that's not too popular up
here. Expertise in CRM(mainly Microsoft Dynamics but also Salesforce.com and
Saleslogix). Started a CRM programming blog and fell into
freelancing/consulting for a couple small businesses for ~2 years. Moving on
and interested in and in the process of picking up Python, machine learning
and iOS development. Submitted first iOS app to app store this past friday(in
review).

------
Doc_Doc
I'm Martin, and I'm a Scottish-based FREELANCE TECHNICAL AUTHOR who can also
do website copy.

I'm looking for any kind of remote writing contract.

I can document software from scratch, but I'm also great at taking your
existing documentation and... shrinking it while adding clarity.

Many of my clients have English as a second language. They use me for post-
translation localisation - in other words, they draft their documentation or
website, and I fix the English so it looks as if it's come from a native
speaker.

Here's my website: <http://www.documentationdoctor.com/>

Cheers Martin info@documentationdoctor.co.uk

------
peterwwillis
Peter Willis. Live in Washington, DC.

Looking for work as a Linux systems admin/engineer, C/Perl/Python/Php
programmer, or Infosec analyst/pentester. Contract or full time. Experience in
large-scale web companies, open source development and working through the
pains of corporate red tape. I love weird problems, working with low-level or
backend stuff, and closing obscure security holes. My tech hobbies are coding
something fun like prototypes of different distributed network topologies or
tools for managing enterprise networks of tens of thousands of machines.

<my username> at yahoo, for resume and code samples

~~~
timbucktieu
Hey Peter, we're looking for a Sys Admin at Addepar (www.careers.addepar.com),
but located in Mountain View. Are you interested in relocating at all?

~~~
peterwwillis
I'm open to relocating for the right opportunity. My main focus is on finding
something i'm interested in/passionate about. Also open to remote work.

------
marcofucci
SEEKING WORK: remote, London on-site possible I'm a Django developer with
several years of experience in web development. Take a look at my website
<http://www.marcofucci.com/> or feel free to browse my GitHub profile:
<https://github.com/marcofucci/> I released the iPhone game "Hold on Jack" a
few weeks ago: <http://itunes.apple.com/app/hold-on-jack/id455667256>

E-mail: info at marcofucci dot com

------
HedgeMage
I'm Susan Stewart...

Looking for part-time work to supplement my income while I launch a project of
my own.

Remote/anywhere or on-site/Indianapolis

I've got 8 years experience as a Drupal dev and Drupal trainer, and am a co-
author of The Definitive Guide to Drupal 7.

Lately I've become interested in Python web development with Pyramid. My own
project is being built this way, so I'm coming up to speed fast.

My other strength is community geekery -- I've done some speaking on things
like hacker culture, creating a thriving developer community, and motivating
users. Until recently, I worked as a Community Manager over at Stack
Exchange/Stack Overflow.

------
markxie
My name is Mark Xie and I’m studying CS at Wash. U St. Louis

I'm looking for an internship or full-time position (willing to skip this
whole school thing if the opportunity is big enough).

Primary strengths: PHP, Java, Objective-C Currently located in Menlo Park and
interviewing aggressively.

Things I like: Hard problems Sharp people Disrupting broken industries.
Generating music using evolutionary algorithms (I’m like Mozart with
Eclipse...according to my mom)

My GitHub profile: <http://github.com/eminaz> My cell (call anytime):
314-933-0293 My email: qdmark at gmail

------
chrisrxth
Hey, I'm a self-taught engineer. Started programming at at 13, currently 21.
My portfolio is online at cjroth.com. I created a cloud-based Desktop last
year (Deskbear.com) and a university classifieds network (WolfExchange.com)
that's expanding all over the country.

I'm big into UX design but I also enjoy back-end development and database
architecture. I'm in Raleigh but would like to move to SF, NYC, or work
remotely. I'm seeking a full time position where I can learn from the best of
the best and expand my career.

Let me help you make your company even more awesome.

------
jeffreycrow
Jeff Crow. Looking for an internship in the Bay area this summer. Currently in
grad school doing HCI, have a good amount of experience with academic
projects, looking for real-world industry experience.

Lots of experience in UX, including mockups and user testing. However, also
experienced in app development, including JS/jQuery, PHP and Python.

Looking to do any sort of work listed above (or not listed, if it's
interesting) for the summer in SF or the valley.

CV available at <http://jeffreycrow.com>, or email me at jeff@jeffreycrow.com

------
coreyja
Hey I'm Corey Alexander. I am a Sophmore, Computer Science, Software
Engineering and Mathematics triple major at Rose Hulman Institute of
Technology.

I am looking for a summer internship in a programming field. I have experience
working with web technologies as well and Android development but can learn
quick and am open to trying anything. I would be willing to work and live in
basically any city in the US but some of my favorites would be the Bay Area,
New York, Boston or Chicago!

email me at coreyja at gmail.com if you want to talk to me. Thanks everybody!

------
robertocr
Hello! Great topic! Roberto Civille Rodrigues, entrepreneur and self-taught
programmer.

Started web development in php, mysql, javascript/jquery, then dropped out of
computer engineering at university of São Paulo and jumped on Google App
Engine (Python).

I'm looking for freelance/part-time job to support me while I'm starting my
O2O startup.

We'll probably be perfect for each other if you are looking for a very
dedicated Python GAE programmer with good jquery skills but only need remote
work, no more than 20h/week.

Thank for the attention :) I'm easily reachable, just contact me!

site/gmail/skype: roberto.cr

------
creativeembassy
Clinton Judy. I have several years of experience with Ruby on Rails,
EventMachine, Arduinos/embedded programming, databases (including SQL, NoSQL,
and key-value stores), information architecture, user interaction design,
information visualization (especially experiments with Protovis/D3.js),
project management, and software estimation. You can read my resume here:

<http://judy.github.com>

I live in State College, PA, and I would like to work here, but I'm
comfortable with telecommuting positions.

------
pravnar
I'm Praveen. 21 years old, studying Math & Physics at Cornell, originally from
New Delhi. Looking for internships in the summer. Also open to full time
positions; currently on an F-1 visa.

I'm good at Java and familiar with C. Currently learning Ruby on Rails,
starting to like playing with web frameworks a lot. Very quick learner and
mathematically inclined. I'm open to all interesting ideas. Email me either at
pn77@cornell.edu or the address in my profile.

<https://github.com/pravnar>

------
Navarr
Navarr Barnier, I'm looking for web development work - primarily using PHP,
but given time and opportunity I can pick up other tools. I'm a sophomore at
Bowling Green State University where I've taken many Computer Science classes
that have given me information but not challenge. I currently live in Bowling
Green, OH with a permanent residence in Spring, TX. I'm willing to work
anywhere provided ample assistance, and am willing to telecommute.

<http://navarr.me/resume/>

------
dylanpyle
I'm Dylan, I'm a college Sophomore working towards a Comp. Sci degree.

I'd love a summer internship working at (ideally) a fun, fast-paced startup,
but am open to any other possibilities.

Based in Massachusetts but would love to escape for a summer; spent Summer
2011 in Palo Alto working with a team of 3 on an awesome project, and had a
blast.

My recent jobs have been Javascript-focused, but I'm a quick learner.
Extensive front-end web dev experience, as well as various dabblings in
Python, PHP, etc, and most recently taking a shot at learning RoR.

me@[my username].com

------
barkingtoad
Tony Shepps - PHILADELPHIA

I do EVERYTHING: web design, web development, system administration, marketing
and more.I'm an "extreme generalist" for cheap startups with broad needs.

1985 BSCS, followed by serious systems programming and software engineering

1990 Founded what is today the net's oldest community - see cellar.org

1991 Offered Philly its first Usenet+email access

1992 Converted to sysadmin

1995 Sysadminning on the net

1997 PHP development

2000 Founded first startup, web dev team

2002 Converted that to personal consultancy

2007 Enterprise Linux sysadminning

2010 Designing beautiful, SEO-friendly microsites for small biz

Affordable - honest - good-natured - will not tolerate bad coffee

------
ropz
UK - Hampshire. Python, django. Had a career in many areas of IT but not
development for a long time. Want to get back to it - there are just too many
new toys to play with! Developed <http://www.jobsmanifesto.com> (a work still
in progress) and am looking for what will necessarily be a junior-level
opportunity to get back into building things. Email address - replace the 'z'
in my nickname with 'ley' and I'm at hotmail.com

------
rjbond3rd
Perl, remote, Asperger's. Give me your hardest data / db / sysadmin / web
problem or project. If I accept it, I will give you correct, beautiful code
that anyone can maintain.

If you can't explain the problem in a sentence or two, it's not ready to be
solved. If you need a conference call to sort it out, solve that problem
first. Please be just one person, not a hierarchical collective. Allow enough
time and budget for a correct solution. If you need to ask my hourly rate, you
can't afford it :)

~~~
avree
>If you need to ask my hourly rate, you can't afford it :)

Sorry, but what does that even mean?

~~~
rjbond3rd
I'm talking about the recruiters and corporate people who are looking for
someone who charges, e.g., "no more than $100 an hour." What does that mean if
the problem is never solved correctly? That at least they got a bargain?

To me, an important problem is one where the lack of a solution is the big
cost.

------
laura001
Laura G, I am looking for a position in the following industries: marketing
(content marketing manager, social media) or an artist representative
opportunity in NYC. I have a website, Artmeme, which is a community for
emerging to mid-career visual artists focusing on professional development
here: <http://artme.me/> and you can contact me: laura (at) artme (dot) me. I
am looking for a full time position.

------
arojahn
Hi, I'm Anna, currently based in Berlin but happy to relocate for a cool
gig/project. Background in Design, Branding and Product Management; have just
spent the last four years bootstrapping my own projects (sadly without
achieving fame and/or fortune). Not a developer myself, but comfortable
working in a tech- and data-driven context. More info and contact details:
<http://annarojahn.com/>

------
mergesort
My name's Joe and I'm looking for full time iOS development work in NYC. I've
interviewed at a couple places and that's gone well, but I'm not really too
fond of any of them. I'm definitely a hard worker and like working on
interesting problems to solve. I've done freelance and consulting and worked
full-time at a web filtering company. You can find out more about me at
<http://fabisevi.ch>.

------
creativeembassy
Clinton Judy. I have several years of experience with Ruby on Rails,
EventMachine, Arduinos/embedded programming, databases (including SQL, NoSQL,
and key-value stores), information architecture, user interaction design,
information visualization (especially experiments with Protovis/D3.js),
project management, and software estimation. You can read my resume here:

<http://judy.github.com>

------
yonaguska
Hello. I'm a sophomore at Williams College majoring in computer science. I'm
looking for an internship where I'd be forced to learn a lot(in any type of
work as long as it's challenging), and I'm willing to work anywhere, although
the east coast would be easier. I'm self taught in Python, C, and currently
working on Haskell, with experience with Java and a bunch of assembly
languages. contact nehemiahap at gmail.com

------
jdowner
I'm looking to join a team that love software and creating beautiful products.
I know a bunch of languages but my top 3 are C++/python/javascript. Although I
would consider working elsewhere, I am really focused on staying in Boston,
MA. I've worked on a bunch of interesting projects, please take a look at my
linkedin profile (<http://goo.gl/5hTHi>) for details.

------
jclulow
Hi, I'm Joshua M. Clulow. Always looking for exciting software dev and UNIX
opportunities. I currently contribute to illumos, the opensource fork of
Solaris, which I would love to do professionally! I'm also experimenting with
node.js for systems programming tasks. Have been doing UNIX and software work
for 7+ years at a University and in the private sector.

Reside in Newcastle, NSW, Australia. Keen to work remotely.

------
dpkendal
Looking for: contract work in London until late May/early June.

Briefly: skilled with Ruby (Sinatra, limited Rails), Scheme, PHP, HTML5, CSS3,
JavaScript and CoffeeScript (latter two only limited experience); previous
experience mainly at hack-days and with personal projects.

Full list of experience and skills at
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3060598/resume.pdf>

Contact me: job+hn@dpk.org.uk

------
logophobia
Just graduated with a business mathematics & informatics degree. Know
C/C++/Java/Ruby/Python/Scala. Mostly looking for something challenging, like
an entry level datamining position. Looking for something in the Netherlands,
near Amsterdam or Alkmaar would be nice. I already have a few interviews
coming up, so I don't expect to be unemployed long. You can reach me at
timstokman@gmail.com.

------
charlax
Charles, Python-lover, knows Django, jQuery, AppEngine, Linux; looking for a
full-time position in Europe or in the US. I'm French and am living in San
Francisco (and really enjoying it). I love learning and can do it extremely
rapidly.

Contact: ca@d3in.org <http://www.d3in.org/> <https://github.com/charlax>

------
laurenproctor
Lauren Proctor, NYC (but open to anywhere), laurenproctor32@gmail.

Not a professional coder (yet), but I do digital marketing for startups.

Have done work for l2thinktank.com, 20x200.com, halogenmediagroup.com and many
more. If you want help marketing your project or startup I'd love to talk.
Specialties include branded content (blog, white papers, ebooks, etc) digital
strategy, email marketing, social media, etc.

------
eel
I am looking for programming work, preferably in any of C, JavaScript, Python,
PHP, or Lua. I'm graduating with a Masters in CS in May, and I'm looking for
something that starts in May or June.

Quick resume:

* Professional experience (2 yrs combined) in C#/.NET, JavaScript, Objective-C/Cocoa, and PHP.

* Side-project experience in JavaScript, Lua, PHP, and Python.

* Recent classroom project experience in C, Java, Verilog.

I'm willing to relocate within the Western US.

------
philjones88
Phil Jones, Bristol, United Kingdom.

Looking for freelance/remote/onsite Bristol area.

I'm a web developer guy, doing ASP.NET MVC (Not WebForms), C#, SQL Server and
RavenDB. I'm good with the full web stack. I can also turn PSD designs into
beautiful HTML/CSS/jQuery functioning websites. I'm a fan of clean, simple
code and not the traditional N+1 layers of abstractions people associate with
.NET developers.

------
maukdaddy
I'm Josh: just moved to Stockholm and looking for a job!

Background: highly technical skills as well as business. Degree in IT and
recently completed MBA. However, I am _NOT_ a typical MBA.

I can code and am currently learning Python and Ruby. I would love a position
in development, product ownership, management, or any combination thereof! I'm
pretty flexible with my career choices right now.

~~~
flambard
You should take a look at Klarna.

Not really a small startup anymore, but a pretty cool place. I used to work
there but quit because of a long commute and being unable to relocate.

<https://klarna.com/en/about-us/work-at-klarna>

~~~
maukdaddy
I've tried about 5 different positions there but keep getting rejected. Not
sure why they don't like my profile :(

------
chrisb
Hi,

Looking for remote or on-site London/SE-England, freelance or permanent.

Experienced in embedded, server, web and desktop code design development;
mainly in C/C#/Javscript, although always willing to learn more...

Enjoy working on anything interesting and technically challenging! See github
for a couple of examples: <https://github.com/chrisdunelm>

Contact via profile

~~~
n9com
Have you developed any Windows desktop apps?

------
TeamAqua
Vinny A, currently looking for Java/Javascript/CSS/PHP/Python work. I'm
located in Naperville IL (western suburb of Chicago) but I would also be
interested in remote work.

My GitHub profile is at <https://github.com/teamaqua> . If you need to get in
touch with me, you can send a PM using the GitHub private message system.

~~~
TeamAqua
Additional info: I recently graduated with a Finance bachelors with a high GPA
and multiple awards, and I have experience with working on Google & Twitter
apis.

------
kufeiko
Anyone need system administration help? I'm Ivan, I live in Bulgaria, my
powers are in Linux system administration (RHs, Debians), MySQL, SQLite,
Apache, nginx, mail systems, web apps on PHP, Python, Java... Better ask me :)
Find my profile on LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/ivandonkov>

------
wpillar
I'm Will Pillar, I'm in the UK and I'm a PHP/Ruby/Java/C++ developer looking
for web development work anywhere, remote or on-site.

~~~
founderuk2012
Hi Will,

Drop me a email on duxy786 at hotmail dot com

Thanks.

------
Natsu
Phoenix area. Seeking FT work.

I'm a systems administrator who would like branching out into dev or devops
work. I have experience with many different kinds of computers/OSes/languages
and good troubleshooting skills. Familiarity with languages as diverse as
Perl, C, 86HC11 asm, AutoLisp, & Japanese. I also know a lot about glass
cutting & tempering.

Email in profile.

------
newtoseattle
Name: Andrea

Looking for: Junior front-end position or paid internship

Located in: Seattle,WA

Skills: HTML/CSS (expert) PHP/MySQL(beginner/intermediate)
JavaScript/jQuery(beginner/intermediate) ROR (beginner) Git (beginner)

Portfolio: <http://www.salkey.com> (older work some links may be dead with
clients moving stuff around for recent stuff contact me.)

Contact:hello@salkey.com

------
famoreira
Based in Spain and looking for remote contract work. Ruby & Javascript hacker.
I love develop simple solutions to company problems. Experience with Ruby on
Rails/Sinatra/Padrino on the Ruby side and jQuery, Backbone.js and Raphael.js
on the javascript side.

Email: me@filipemoreira.com Github: filipeamoreira.com Twitter:
@filipeamoreira

------
FiddlerClamp
Hi, I'm Jonathan Cohen.

I'm an experienced technical and marketing writer, looking for full-time (or
permanent part-time) work.

I know FrameMaker, Acrobat, RoboHelp, Microsoft Office, how to tweak HTML by
hand, and all of the social media/blogging platforms.

I'm in Toronto, and looking for a position there or to work virtually -- I've
worked from home more or less the past five years.

Thanks!

------
mbrzuzy
Looking for co-op for summer 2012 in Toronto (with the possibility on staying
on full time after). Develop primarily with PHP using MVC frameworks (along
with typical front end stuff, jQuery, CSS, etc). Willing to learn Ruby. Dipped
my feet in the water with mobile development (android/iOS).

Twitter: @mbrzuzy or email is in my profile

~~~
jpulgarin
The email field on your profile is not visible to others.

~~~
mbrzuzy
Ah, thanks for the heads up :P

------
laurilii
Lauri Liimatta. Finnish web designer living in The Netherlands. Looking for
web design projects (Responsive/adaptive design projects are especially
welcome). I'm also expert at XHTML/CSS/WordPress.

Portfolio, testimonials and contact info can be found at
<http://lauriliimatta.com>

~~~
jstsch
Check your mail :)

------
BrentRitterbeck
Brent Ritterbeck; financial engineering background; currently working as an
interest rate risk analyst in Cleveland; willing to move to San Francisco,
Chicago, New York, or Los Angeles; would love to work for a company developing
new risk management software as the current options are less than desirable

------
philh
I haven't actually started looking as such yet, but this can't hurt:

Sometime after August I'd like a job in Silicon Valley. H1B, since I'm from
the UK. I have varying amounts of experience with C/C++, Perl, Python,
Actionscript and a smattering of other languages. I'm a quick learner, and
mathematically inclined.

------
pmiller2
Okay, why not. :)

I've recently left grad school (mathematics) and been looking for an intern or
junior position in the tech industry. I'm proficient with Python and somewhat
skilled with C. Ideally, I'd like to be using my math skills on the job.

I'm open to relocation anywhere in the country. My contact info is in my
profile.

------
anrope
Andy

New grad: M.S. Computer Engineering

Looking to work in San Francisco, Boston, or Washington D.C.

Interested in Python backend stuff.

Check out my github: <http://github.com/anrope>

Featuring:

\- Twitter/flickr mashup (python/twisted/NLTK/jQuery)

\- Particle swarm optimization sudoku solver (python/pyQT4)

\- Sports schedule scraper (python/BeautifulSoup/requests)

Contact me by my HN username on gmail.

------
squidsoup
Hola! My name is Bayard Randel; situated in Dunedin New Zealand, but looking
for remote work using JavaScript (Backbone/Node), Java and/or Ruby (or
anything really - I like learning new things!).

Enjoy both frontend and backend work. Experience in health informatics,
particularly clinical decision support.

kit@nocturne.net.nz

------
madamepsychosis
I'm Saku, student and self-taught iOS/Ruby on Rails developer and 3D graphics
programmer looking for a summer job July-September this year. I live near
London, but I'm willing to travel if you help with a visa. (I speak decent
German and a little bit of French, willing to learn more.)

~~~
tomblomfield
Hi - I'd like to chat about London-based summer work we could potentially
offer, but I can't find any contact information for you.

Drop me details - tom@gocardless.com

------
nowayjose
I'm looking for a new opportunity, in marketing/business development. I have a
lot of startup experience, and a bunch of good connections, and know how to
get things done. I'm looking in NYC, but I'm open to (and able to legally
live/work in) Europe, remote, etc.

------
david927
David: Nice, France / Zurich, Switzerland / Remote

I can design but I'm more at home with back-end technologies such as: .NET C#
+ SQL Server, Javascript/NodeJS + Riak.

I will take anything from a simple wire frame and turn it into a fully-
functioning product, and I'm not too expensive.

------
polymatter
Jeffrey Lake, London UK, looking for developer internship in or around London
to start a different career after a break.

currently studying for OCJP and building projects in Ruby on Rails to develop
a portfolio on github.

* 3 years accounting and finance experience (with ACCA)

* 2:1 BSc Computer Science

------
eldios
hey there, it's Lele from Italy and I'm 28.

Looking for remote, continous cohoperation at first and full-time onwards.

I'm a 7+ yrs senior sysadmin really passionate about almost anything related
to: \- linux sysadmin tasks (mail, DB, backup, networking and so on) \- NodeJS
development .. still learning, but already have lots of "secret" active
projects :)

My competencies are: \- senior linux sysadmin \- senior networking / security
experience \- good to senior knowledge of Win* && Mac* sysadmin tasks \- noob
to good knowledge of JS (nodeJS), Java, Ruby, Python, PHP, shellscripting

..as a side note I'm also passionate about CG (blender fan here), Arduino
related projects, RPG and gaming industry.

drop me an e-mail at lele [at] amicofigo [dot] com

------
josdewolk
My name is Joseph De Wolk, I work in social entrepreneurship and I will live
anywhere for the right job.

<http://about.me/josdewolk>

Thanks Andrew for starting the thread, it's an interesting experiment.

------
kal00ma
Stanford MCS grad, Python/Java/C++ hacker, experienced with Django, Android.
Willing to learn X. Recently completed work on a preinstall app for a major
provider which may be run on millions of handsets.

Message me for linkedin info.

------
wylie
Wylie Conlon, 19, looking for an internship doing front-end web development.

I like to focus on UX and interface design. User-focused startups like Path
interest me. I really like Javascript, but I have experience with the whole
stack.

------
JerusaEnt
looking for an internship for summer 2012:

I'm Binny zunpick, I am in Jerusalem College of Technology, majoring in CS.

I've been programming since 14, building websites since 15, and havn't stopped
working for a second.

I am proficient in php/mysql, but I am learning Ruby on Rails. email:
<http://bzupnick@gmail.com>

github: <http://github.com/bzupnick>

portfolio site: <http://bzupnick.com>

linkedin: <http://il.linkedin.com/pub/binny-zupnick/23/598/297>

------
mike-cardwell
Looking for LAMP(Perl)/Web development/sysadmin work. I'm based in Nottingham
England. More info about what I can do and have done here:
<https://grepular.com/me/>

------
createanaccount
My name is Retset Tnuocca and I'm looking for a Ruby on Rails job, I live in
Morocco/France and I would like to work in any french speaking areas of the
world (Morocco, France, Canada, Belgium) and Amsterdam :)

------
crypteasy
Craig Felton

\------------

* Currently a junior Software Engineer at Rochester Institute of Technology.

* Looking for an internship either starting mid March (Spring) or late May (Summer) 2012.

* Proficient at Java, though I have experience in many areas (javascript, php, c++, asm).

\------------

PM for further info.

------
wmil
I mostly work in Python/PHP/SQL. I also know Java and C++. Learning Ruby on
Rails. Currently in Ottawa but looking to move to Toronto. Would be open to
other cities in Canada if there was a good offer.

waltermil@gmail.com

------
tylerc230
Hi I'm a freelance iOS developer in San Francisco. I can provide 40+ hrs/week.
You can learn more about me at <http://casselmanconsulting.com>.

------
iamjs
Hi, I'm Jordan Stephens. Front-end and Ruby developer, and soon-to-be (May) CS
grad. Looking particularly in NY or SF. <http://jordanstephens.net>

------
danielz
Looking for remote work. C#, Azure, Mvc, Javascript
<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-zolnjan/b/b62/816>

------
Kilimanjaro
Remote only.

Golang, python, objective-c, full web stack. Always looking for gigs of any
kind. 20+ years of experience doing front-end, back-end, database design and
lately mobile apps for the enterprise.

Email in profile.

------
chopp64
Looking for : job in Canada. I'm Yash, looking for a full time gig. VB.NET /
C# / C-Unix Developer - Desktop/Server applications. Currently working in US,
want to relocate to Canada.

------
jrgnsd
I'm looking for PHP/JavaScript/Any thing web related in Jo'burg, South Africa.
Will work remote :-) I have a masters in Comp Sci and 5+ years experience.

Contact me on jrgns.net

------
mcohen
Mike Cohen, moving to San Francisco in early February. Looking for Mac or iOS
Objective C/C++ work.

<http://mcohen.me/>

------
vq
Daniel, proficient in most programming paradigms and unices, would love to
work with Haskell development in the area around Kalmar, Sweden.

------
mikelbring
Michael, PHP/JS/MySQL/MongoDB backend and frontend developer. Lives in
Northwest Arkansas, would like to stay here but will do remote work.

------
derrida
Dan, 25, Berlin. Python, Java, Linux (Bash). I like web apps, writing spiders,
and data mining. Happy anywhere in Europe or Australia.

~~~
floris
We'd love to talk! <http://www.gidsy.com/jobs>

------
aniketpant
I'm Aniket Pant and I am looking for some Codeigniter related development
work. I live in Goa but I would be ready for remote work.

------
GFKjunior
22, Finance major CS minor May grad, Python/SQL whiz, looking to move to SF.

Still working on my portfolio but hope to move out by summertime.

------
JerusaEnt
I'm Binny Zupnick, 17, in college, <http://bzupnick.com>

------
jscn
josh.crompton@gmail.com - I'm looking for a full time gig in Perth
(Australia). Most of my experience is with web stuff (Python/Django) and test
automation (Python). I'm currently located in Christchuch, New Zealand and
I'll be in Perth from February 16.

------
dmn001
dmn001 at gmail, seeking remote or London UK

looking for web scraping / data extraction projects, math finance, machine
learning, databases or AI related, general hacking or perl coding, website
building/testing. proficient in perl, matlab, C and R.

------
lewisflude
I'm Lewis Flude. 19, in London. Ruby wizard. Python chef. I like making web
apps.

~~~
rtsp
contact info?

~~~
jarek
Contact info ninja

------
dawson
I have a couple of hours work for someone, PSD to HTML5/CSS3, email in
profile.

------
aashu_dwivedi
Ashutosh 24 Bangalore.I can work anywhere.Python /Javascript /Java developer.

------
bonsai
svlada@gmail.com, Looking for remote job opportunities or relocation if
possible.

Vlada, 25 year old, Serbia. Currently working as as Java/PHP/JavaScript
developer.

javascript | spring | hibernate | symfony2 | java

------
Medicine
C++/Linux, Looking for onsite in NYC/NJ. I am on H1B visa.

------
shareme
Fred Grott, I'm looking for android application development work either as
remote or telecommute as right now I am in the greater Chicago land area.
Hopefully as I get more projects I will be expanding into iPhone application
development.

My G+ profile inks to everything you might want to view/review..linkedin ,
github, etc:

<https://plus.google.com/u/0/114301140286672625486/about>

MY G+ profile has an email link so anything you send I will get right away.

